# 20" Kinder MTB mit oder ohne Federgabel ?



## Kingprawnx (6. November 2012)

Hallo,
mein Kleiner fährt momentan noch sein Hotrock 16".  Bald soll es ein neues Rad in der nächsten Größe von 20" geben. Da die Meinungen bei den Herstellern, ob nun mit oder ohne Federgabel Sinn macht sehr auseinander gehen, wollte ich einfach mal kurz in die Runde fragen was ihr dazu denkt. Klar ohne Federgabel spart man Gewicht, aber ab welchem Körpergewicht macht es Sinn und spart man dann wirklich so enorm am Gewicht ? Vielleicht hat ja auch schon Jemand Erfahrung mit seinen eigenen Kindern gemacht, was nötig an einem Kinder MTB ist oder was halt nicht. Bin für Hilfreiche Tipps sehr dankbar ! Nehme gerne auch Vorschläge für gute Fahrräder im Bereich 20" an. Ich dachte an so etwas hier : 
http://freeride-mountain.com/bilder/produkte/gross/Mongoose-Fireball-20-2012.jpg <- Mongoose Fireball 20"

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Bener (6. November 2012)

Die Frage ist: Braucht dein Kleiner eine? Stößt er an seine Grenzen? Würd er mehr/besser/schneller/sicherer mit Federgabel fahren?

Ich bin der Meinung: Lieber ohne, dafür entsprechende Bereifung mit angepasstem Druck.
Gewicht ist bei Kinderrädern viel wichtiger als alles andere! (Geometrie muß natürlich stimmen!)

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (6. November 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Braucht dein Kleiner eine? Stößt er an seine Grenzen? Würd er mehr/besser/schneller/sicherer mit Federgabel fahren?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung: Lieber ohne, dafür entsprechende Bereifung mit angepasstem Druck.
> Gewicht ist bei Kinderrädern viel wichtiger als alles andere! (Geometrie muß natürlich stimmen!)
> ...



hmm ja, das sagen halt auch viele Anbieter von Kinderbikes, dass es eher auf das Gewicht ankommt. Ich denke auch, dass bei einem Fahrergewicht von unter 20kg keine Federgabel nötig sein sollte, zumal die ja dann sowieso nicht anspricht, bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht. Kann ja auch nicht schlecht sein, direkte Rückmeldungen vom Untergrund zu bekommen . Momentan fährt er auch nur ganz leichtes Gelände mit wenig Steigung, da er ja nur 1 Gang hat, Waldautobahnen und ab und zu kleine Trails mit hier und da ner Wurzel


----------



## frankho (6. November 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung: Lieber ohne, dafür entsprechende Bereifung mit angepasstem Druck.
> Gewicht ist bei Kinderrädern viel wichtiger als alles andere! (Geometrie muß natürlich stimmen!)
> 
> Bener



Hallo Kingprawnx,

kann mich dem nur anschließen. Mein Sohn (25kg) hatte auch zum Einstieg ein 20er mit Federgabel, er liebt das Gelände (auch gerne etwas ruppiger ) und ich konnte nie eine Bewegung der Gabel bemerken. Seit ein paar Tagen fährt er ein 24er mit Starrgabel und ist glücklich, da das 24er gute 2Kg leichter ist als sein 20er.


----------



## Kingprawnx (6. November 2012)

frankho schrieb:


> Hallo Kingprawnx,
> 
> kann mich dem nur anschließen. Mein Sohn (25kg) hatte auch zum Einstieg ein 20er mit Federgabel, er liebt das Gelände (auch gerne etwas ruppiger ) und ich konnte nie eine Bewegung der Gabel bemerken. Seit ein paar Tagen fährt er ein 24er mit Starrgabel und ist glücklich, da das 24er gute 2Kg leichter ist als sein 20er.



Hi, ich denke auch wie oben schon beschrieben, dass man mit Starrgabel und schönen breiten Reifen mit niedrigeren Druck genug Dämpfung erzielen kann, aber lasse mich gerne inspirieren 
Aber danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.
Gruß
David


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

frankho schrieb:


> Hallo Kingprawnx,
> 
> kann mich dem nur anschließen. Mein Sohn (25kg) hatte auch zum Einstieg ein 20er mit Federgabel, er liebt das Gelände (auch gerne etwas ruppiger ) und ich konnte nie eine Bewegung der Gabel bemerken. Seit ein paar Tagen fährt er ein 24er mit Starrgabel und ist glücklich, da das 24er gute 2Kg leichter ist als sein 20er.



Hi 

Was für eine Gabel hast Du im 24er. Habe genau das Problem beim Bike meiner Tochter. Würde die bleischwere Federgabel gerne loswerden. Leider habe ich noch keine Gabel gefunden, die die Geometrie nicht auf unfahrbar verändert.

PS. Keine Scheibenbremse


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kingprawnx (6. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Was für eine Gabel hast Du im 24er. Habe genau das Problem beim Bike meiner Tochter. Würde die bleischwere Federgabel gerne loswerden. Leider habe ich noch keine Gabel gefunden, die die Geometrie nicht auf unfahrbar verändert.
> 
> ...



japp, würde auch gerne wissen welches Rad im 20" Bereich Sinn machen würde und wieviel darf sowas denn dann wiegen um gut fahrbar zu sein ? Mein Kleiner ist leider auch nicht der kräftigste.


----------



## Nduro (6. November 2012)

Mein Sohn hatte auch ein Horoskop 16 und hat danach ein cube 20 bekommen ohne federgabel. Ich habe damals bewusst eins ohne fedgabel gewählt. ausschlaggebend war für mich das Gewicht. 

Wir hatten es nie bereut. Er hat sein Cube geliebt. Mittlerweile fährt er ein spezialized hotrock 24 mit fedgabel, welche ich bei dieser große auch sinnvoll finde.


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Habe das Specialized meiner Tochter schon ein wenig gepimt. Leichtere Anbauteile (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze,...), Custom-Räder (DT 350er Nabe, leichte Speichen, leichte BMX Felge, Rocket Ron Faltreifen), kurze XT Kurbel einfach, XT 10-fach. Spart schon an die 2kg. Das Bike ist aber immer noch deutlich über 10kg. Mit einer leichten Gabel liegt da noch viel drin.

Grundsätzlich ist bei Kinderbikes je leichter, desto besser. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## frankho (7. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Was für eine Gabel hast Du im 24er. Habe genau das Problem beim Bike meiner Tochter. Würde die bleischwere Federgabel gerne loswerden. Leider habe ich noch keine Gabel gefunden, die die Geometrie nicht auf unfahrbar verändert.
> 
> ...



Das Rad ist ein Kaniabike Twentyfour, welches es mit Starrgabel gibt. Die Gabel kannst auch einzeln kaufen. Schau auch mal bei Waba Renningen (www.kinderbik.es), die bieten eine Starrgabel mit Federgabelgeometrie (790g) an, ist eventuell die gleiche wie von Kania.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Mamara (7. November 2012)

Die 24" Alugabel mit Federgabelgeo von denen lag bei 115Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (7. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Was für eine Gabel hast Du im 24er. Habe genau das Problem beim Bike meiner Tochter. Würde die bleischwere Federgabel gerne loswerden. Leider habe ich noch keine Gabel gefunden, die die Geometrie nicht auf unfahrbar verändert.
> 
> ...



passend zu 24er rahmen sind gabeln aus der classic ecke, z. b. pace/raceware rc 36 proclass oder mxcd. die haben 50 - 70mm und höhenverstellbare canti sockel. 

auf dem bild die linke.


----------



## Taurus1 (7. November 2012)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> japp, würde auch gerne wissen welches Rad im 20" Bereich Sinn machen würde und wieviel darf sowas denn dann wiegen um gut fahrbar zu sein ? Mein Kleiner ist leider auch nicht der kräftigste.



Die mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind meiner Ansicht nach Kaniabikes Twenty und Islabike Beinn20.

Kania kostet 399  (Tuned 429 )
Isla kostet je nach Pfundkurs und mit Versand auch um den Dreh.
etwas günstiger und dafür schwerer dann Orbea MX Team und Kokua Liketobike20.

Beide um bzw. knapp unter 8 Kg, beide ohne Federgabel, beide mit verstellbaren Kinderbremsgriffen.
Meine Tochter hatte wegen ihrem schlechten 16er schon fast die Lust am fahren verloren, und ist jetzt glücklich mit ihrem Kaniabike Twenty Tuned.

Ohne Federgabel macht nicht nur wegen dem Gewicht Sinn, sondern die Kinder lernen auch besser fahren und gewöhnen sich eine bessere Fahrtechnik an, weil sie mehr vom Untergrund mitbekommen und nicht alles glatt gebügelt wird, soweit die Gabeln überhaupt funktionieren.

@ Zeflo:
Das sind aber Federgabeln, oder? Reddevil suchte eine 24er Starrgabel mit Federgabelgeometrie.

Ich würde an seiner Stelle mal bei Kaniabikes.eu anrufen und nachfragen, ob es die auch einzeln gibt.


----------



## Tigerduke (7. November 2012)

Um etwas Federkomfort bei einem Fahrrad zu erreichen bedarf es nicht zwangsläufig einer Federgabel. Ballon Reifen sind hierfür oft besser geeignet. Gerade wenn es um ein gutes/feines Ansprechverhalten geht.

Hier mal ein Konzeptvergleich "Big Apple vs. Federgabel", schon ein paar Jahre alt aber zu diesem Thema immer noch aktuell.

http://www.diverso.ch/test_bigapple1.pdf

Und hier die Big Apple Studie der Sporthochschule Köln...

http://www.externum.eu/wp-content/u...ht02.pdf?PHPSESSID=hvqa18cn31a3ood61i1r2sg1p0

Bzgl. Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung bei kleinen Unebenheiten wie z.B. Kopfsteinplaster ist ein Big Apple (mit 2 Bar) einer Federgabel überlegen.
Interessant finde ich auch, dass der Rollwiderstand des BA (mit 2 Bar) im Vergleich zum Marathon ( mit 4 Bar) geringer ist.
Für den gleich Komfort bei sehr leichten Fahrern (Kinder) könnte/müsste man auf 1,0-1,5 Bar runter gehen.


----------



## Mamara (7. November 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Reddevil suchte eine 24er Starrgabel mit Federgabelgeometrie.
> 
> Ich würde an seiner Stelle mal bei Kaniabikes.eu anrufen und nachfragen, ob es die auch einzeln gibt.



Die verweisen an Woba, mit den halt schon genannten 115Euro.


----------



## reddevil72 (7. November 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die verweisen an Woba, mit den halt schon genannten 115Euro.



Hab mal ne Mail geschickt an kinderbik.es bin gespannt was kommt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mamara (7. November 2012)

Das ist noch etwas, was mir die Buden immer noch SEHR suspekt macht. Aktuell gibts kanibikes.de.eu.hastenichtgesehn, irgendwann wars mal ne Adresse mit Singletrailer, Kania-Ersatzteilanfragen werden an kinderbik.es aka woba-radstudio.de verwiesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (8. November 2012)

kaniabikes.eu ist die Seite des Entwicklers und Importeurs/Herstellers für Kaniabikes und Funtrailer (hat nichts mit Singletrailer zu tun, das war Wiesmann, jetzt Tout Terrain). Wenn er wegen Ersatzteilen auf woba verweist, könnt ich mir vorstellen, er will nicht zu viel Zeit mit "Kleinkram" verbringen, um mehr Zeit für die Neuentwicklung und Optimierung der Kompletträder zu haben. Neudeutsch "outsourcing"


----------



## Tigerduke (8. November 2012)

Ich würde aus mehreren Gründen von einer Federgabel abraten.

1. Gewicht.. Gerade bei Kinderrädern muss das Gewicht so gering wie möglich gehalten werden. Selbst ein 7kg Bike wäre, im Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht gesehen, viel zu schwer. 1kg sind hier Welten..

2. Es gibt nahezu keine guten 20" Federgabeln. Oder zumindest keine die auf das Kindergewicht abgestimmt sind. Das Ansprechverhalten ist meist grotten schlecht, sodass die Kinder von den eigentlichen Vorteilen einer Federgabel überhaupt nicht profitieren. Die Nachteile durch das höhere Gewichts überwiegen hier deutlich.

3. Durch den (mehr) Platzbedarf (Einbauhöhe) einer Federgabel muss das Steuerrohr und somit das Oberrohr deutlich höher sitzen. Beim Absteigen vor den Sattel besteht dann meist nicht mehr genügend Schrittfreiheit,  das Oberrohr kommt durch den steilen Anstieg viel zu hoch. Das kann auch den kleinen richtig weh tun. 
Aus diesem Grund sollte  das Steuerrohr so tief wie möglich sitzen und das geht nur mit einer Starrgabel.


----------



## Mamara (8. November 2012)

Tja. Dann lesen wir statt bei .eu(Inh. Jürgen Fischer) jetzt mal .de(Inh. Stefan Vogel) . Dort(.de) steht unter Entwicklung, dass die Rahmen zusammen mit Jürgen Fischer(.eu) von Funtrailer entwickelt werden. 

Beide Seiten stellen sich aber irgendwie als Hersteller/D-Vertrieb der Komplettbikes dar und outsourcen beide die Ersatzteile ?

Ich leite seit Jahren Vertriebe, verstehe auch wenn wegen evtl. Insolvenzen etc. Inhaber wechseln, von andern Firmen geschluckt werden usw, aber warum der deutsche Internetauftritt so gespalten, wirsch und undurchsichtig auftreten muss,  ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## frankho (8. November 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Tja. Dann lesen wir statt bei .eu(Inh. Jürgen Fischer) jetzt mal .de(Inh. Stefan Vogel) . Dort(.de) steht unter Entwicklung, dass die Rahmen zusammen mit Jürgen Fischer(.eu) von Funtrailer entwickelt werden.
> 
> Beide Seiten stellen sich aber irgendwie als Hersteller/D-Vertrieb der Komplettbikes dar und outsourcen beide die Ersatzteile ?



Ich hatte letztes Wochenende beim Kauf eines Kaniabikes im Gespräch die Info bekommen, dass zwischenzeitlich Jürgen Fischer alleine die Räder entwickelt. Würde sich auch mit den beiden Internetauftritten .de und .eu decken. 

.de: Nur 2011er Modelle
.eu: Nur 2012er Modelle

In den jeweiligen Shops.

Auch macht mir die .eu Seite den aktuelleren Eindruck.


----------



## trifi70 (8. November 2012)

Nochmal: Jürgen Fischer ist alleiniger Entwickler. Herr Vogel hat eine Firma in der Touristikbranche und vertreibt zudem auch die Funtrailer und Kaniabikes. Er hat mehrere Kinder im passenden Alter wodurch Kontakt und Engagement zustande kamen. Ich meine, so wird es auch auf seiner Seite dargestellt.

ps. ich gebe zu, ich hatte anfangs mit der Vielzahl an Webseiten auch meine Probleme... Nachdem ich mit beiden Seiten Kontakt hatte, stellt sich aus meiner Sicht alles klar dar.


----------



## Mamara (8. November 2012)

.de war aber lange vorher da. Wer betreut die alten, wer die neuen Räder? Dann werden die Räder teils nicht in alt und neu unterteilt, sondern stehen als "twentytwelve" und Large auf den Seiten. Wenn das kleine angeklickt wird, wird man halt nur aufs große geleitet.

Vielleicht sollte VW ab Golf VII auch neue Autohäuser nehmen. Bis VI verkaufen die alten Standorte. Ersatzteilversorgung aller übernimmt ATU. Werbung machen zeitweise trotzdem beide für altes und neues Modell.

Es ist und bleibt ein besch...... Konzept, was nach dem ganzen Ärger in der Vergangenheit schnellst möglich überarbeitet werden sollte.


----------



## trifi70 (8. November 2012)

Könnt ma herrlich beim Bier drüber philisophieren
Ist sicher etwas schade. Die Räder sind zweifellos gut, aber irgendwo auf der Schiene Richtung Kunden ist etwas der Wurm drin.

Andererseits: gehe ich in einen Laden und kaufe dort ein Kania, was interessieren mich Webseiten oder Hintergründe? Auswahl ist vor Ort, ich sehe was da ist und was ich kaufe, bei Problemen halte ich mich an den Händler. So wie es sein sollte. 

Man muss aber auch die Messlatte anschauen die man anlegt. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Händler Kania vertreiben. Vermute aber, es sind nicht viele, auf keinen Fall genug um flächendeckend anzubieten. Andererseits hat es eine kleine Firma, noch dazu ausgerechnet im Kinderradbereich wo eh nicht viel Marge drin ist, ungleich schwerer, als wenn z.B. Cube entscheidet, zusätzlich zu RR/MTB/Alltag etc. jetzt auch Kinderräder oder E-Bikes anzubieten. Vertriebsnetz ist da, Service ist gesichert, genug Leute mit Erfahrung und finanzielle Absicherung im Hintergrund. Sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Gesundes Wachstum ist besser als zu schnell und dann Aus die Maus 

Wenn Du in der Position bist und nicht genug Zeit hast alles perfekt zu tun, was machst Du? Tolle Webseite und darauf mittelmäßige Räder präsentiert? Oder feine Räder, dafür keine optimale Darstellung, aber egal: was Du produzieren kannst verkauft sich trotzdem? Vl. auch Dank dieses Forums, was gewissermaßen ja auch Showroom ist. Im positiven Sinne. Weil man (zumeist) wirkliche Erfahrungen zu lesen bekommt, weit jenseits vom üblichen Werbesprech.

Für Isla lohnt sich das hier auf jeden Fall. Ich wär da doch nie von selbst drauf gekommen, in England ein Kinderrad zu bestellen...  Und wie vielen anderen gehts nicht genauso?


----------



## Taurus1 (8. November 2012)

Habs irgendwo anders auch schon geschrieben:

*Kaniabikes.eu* ist die *offizielle Herstellerseite* (von Herrn Fischer). Der vertreibt auch die Funtrailer (evtl. auch Hersteller davon). Die Seite ist in der Regel aktuell, dort gibt es auch keine alten Modelle.

Die *.de-Seite* ist vom *ehemaligen *Mitentwickler (Herr Vogel). Ist allem anschein nach veraltet und wird anscheinend auch nicht mehr gepflegt.
Der Herr Vogel war auch der, der in den Anfangs-Kaniazeiten so unschön mit zweifelhaften (Schleich)-Werbemaßnahmen aufgefallen ist und zumindest hier im Forum dem Ruf mehr geschadet als genutzt hat. Und das war nicht wirklich im Interesse von Herrn Fischer.

Ich bin gespannt, in wie vielen (Leicht-)Kinderfahrradthreads das noch aufgekocht wird.

Woba und jeder andere, der Kaniabikes auf der Website hat, ist dann wahrscheinlilch "nur" Vertriebspartner oder Händler


----------



## frankho (8. November 2012)

war jetzt nochmals interessant etwas über die Firma Kania neben ihren Rädern zu erfahren aber das Thema hier ist eigentlich 

20" Kinder MTB mit oder ohne Federgabel ?


----------



## Kingprawnx (9. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Ich würde aus mehreren Gründen von einer Federgabel abraten.
> 
> 1. Gewicht.. Gerade bei Kinderrädern muss das Gewicht so gering wie möglich gehalten werden. Selbst ein 7kg Bike wäre, im Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht gesehen, viel zu schwer. 1kg sind hier Welten..
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Hinweis ! Ich denke der Kleine wird auf jedenfall ein Bike ohne Federgabel bekommen, ganz ehrlich, ob es dann eins unter 10kg wird kann ich nicht sagen, denn mit 6 Jahren sind die Kids doch schon recht wählerisch, am liebsten muss es das "TrickBike" von Danny MacAskill sein . 

Jedenfalls prima, dass es echt viele Leute hier im Forum gibt, die sich Gedanken machen und auch Fragen die bis zum erbrechen immer und immer wieder gestellt werden beantworten  Vielen Dank dafür !

Beste Grüße

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (15. November 2012)

Hi,

ich habe meinem Grossen vor 2 Jahren bei ebay ein nagelneues "relativ" günstiges MTB Cycletech Moskito geschossen (mit Starrgabel).
Letztes jahr habe ich dann eine 20" Spinner Grind Federgabel gekauft.
Unbestritten, Out of the box sind die Dinger unbrauchbar, und eigentlich auch ziemlich schwer. Habe dann eine extraweiche Stahlfeder bei einem Federhaendler gekauft. Bei der Federgabel noch ein bisschen an den Anschlagelastomeren rumgeschnitzt und habe aus eine Bockharten Federgabel mit c.a. 4 cm federweg eine weiche Federgabel mit c.a. 5,5 cm gemacht. Die Federhaerte passt ganz gut. Entaeuscht bin ich vom Ansprechmoment. Die Reibung der Tauchrohre ist ziemlich hoch. Da hilft anscheinend auch noch so viel Fett nicht. Für 60 Euro ist wohl nicht mehr zu erwarten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz arbeitet die Gabel ganz brauchbar und mein Sohn findet es gut.
Am liebsten haette ich ja die RST singleshock eingebaut, aber 35 mm federweg fuer c.a. 200 Euro war mir dann doch zu viel.

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (16. November 2012)

Meinst du nicht: zuwenig? ;-))

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (16. November 2012)

hi,



> Meinst du nicht: zuwenig? ;-))


hehe,
ok zu wenig federweg fuer zu viel geld ;-)
aber auch fuer mehr federweg waeren 200 Euros zu viel geld gewesen. ich mein, fuer ein 20" Kinderbike...
irgendwo muss ich fuer mich auch eine grenze ziehen.
Obwohl, wenn das Ding 6 cm gehabt haette, vollstaendig einstellbar und supersensibel gewesen waere... ;-)

gruss

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Ich finde eine 200 Eur Federgabel für ein Moskito (Liste um 700 Eur glaube?) durchaus angemessen. Nun weiß ich natürlich nicht, wie "relativ günstig" Dein Moskito war...


----------



## wintermute (16. November 2012)

Hi, 

ich habe damals (vor 2 jahren) c.a. 400 Euro bezahlt. Und das hat schon ganz schoen geschmerzt, aber sich definitv gelohnt (der kleine Bruder nimmt es ja dann auch noch).
Wie gesagt, fuer eine Topfedergabel (Gewicht, Ansprechverhalten, Einstellbarkeit, Federweg) waere ich evtl. auch bei 200 Euro noch schwach geworden. Aber so wie sie damals waren war es mir einfach zu viel.

gruss

Thomas


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich finde eine 200 Eur Federgabel für ein Moskito (Liste um 700 Eur glaube?) durchaus angemessen. Nun weiß ich natürlich nicht, wie "relativ günstig" Dein Moskito war...



Liste gibts glaub ich nicht, kostet bei der Hand voll Händler in D aber meist 500 inkl. Versand, zumindest das normale. Hab unser neues auch für 400 inkl. bekommen, wegen nem 2cm langem Kratzerchen am Rahmen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Da hatte ich wohl das Topmodell im Kopp, 800 Eur lt. Webseite Cycletech. Standardmodell 479. Is noch 2-3 Jahre hin, deshalb hatte ich die 2 Versionen schon nicht mehr in der Erinnerung...

Die Preise in CH sind vergleichsweise günstiger, glaube aber nicht, dass wir uns eins direkt dort kaufen werden.


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

Ja, gibt auch noch ne 1x10Gang Version wo Schaltung,Naben etc Shimano XT sind. 
Schimpft sich Moskito Buzz oder so und ist dann in der höheren Preisklasse um 800Teuro.


----------



## Pan Tau (17. November 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Schimpft sich Moskito Buzz oder so und ist dann in der höheren Preisklasse um 800Teuro.



...fast richtig 

Moskito Bzzz 20" - Listenpreis:  799 für das 2013er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (17. November 2012)

Oh, schön dass der kack hässliche glitzersilberne Sattel jetzt nur noch auf den teuren Modellen ist, wir hatten den leider noch auf dem günstigen Modell.


----------

